# Marie Antoinette Challenge



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 1, 2007)

The movie's finally on DVD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyways... I love how Kirsten Dunst looked in the film, and even more gorgeous was Norma Shearer in the 1938 version of the film (which was way better IMO). The hair for the 2006 film (as I read in an Allure article) was done using dry shampoo + hair extensions O_O
Photos included of different portrayals of the doomed queen.










(edit: added Le Brun)


----------



## MzEmo (Mar 2, 2007)

i love this challenge. in the movie she changes her looks so much which gives variety in different looks ppl can do. if only i had a very white powder i would try this but unfortunately i dont =(


----------



## aeni (Mar 2, 2007)

Aw no Vigee LeBrun?


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_Aw no Vigee LeBrun?_

 
Added a portrait she did of Marie Antoinette


----------



## aeni (Mar 2, 2007)

Huzzah!  I was so bothered with her paintings in the movie (Vigee's) but happy she was still in it.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm SO never going out of the house like this, lol. My face feels like I have two pounds of powder on it and my hair does too (dry shampoo).
Required a ton of white product and cheap blush. The eyes are super simple because well... I didn't see her wear much eyeshadow if any. (note: lashes look gray because I think powder got on them)

My hair is not even shoulder length so I used an octopus clip on the back (after dousing my hair in dry shampoo and aqua net), and kept piling it up and pining it with bobby pins. 

Hair:
Psst! Dry Shampoo
Aquanet Hairspray
Octopus Claps
Bobby Pins

Face: 
MAC Studio Fix in N3
Lareim Goth Foundation
Blood Mary's Goth Setting Powder
(^^^ all applied witih sponges)
Dessert Treats Body Powder in Lollipop (<blush applied w/ powder puff)

Eyes:
Physician's formula Mineral wear eyeshadow in Taupe Minerals
Clinique High Impact Eyeshadow in Mink
Maybelline Great Lash in Clear

Lips: 
 unknown Revlon Lipgloss (I think "Rose Glass")


----------



## HardCore Vibes (Mar 5, 2007)

I've never posted before, can I enter this?....I actually did this exact think for fun last week.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow this challenge is amazing...i'm LOVING it...i cannot wait to see the different looks


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HardCore Vibes* 

 
_I've never posted before, can I enter this?....I actually did this exact think for fun last week._

 
Sure. Why not?


----------



## HardCore Vibes (Mar 7, 2007)

Ok well, I haven't posted any of my fotd's yet on this site. Here is the look I did. I like photography.....and I was inspired from the movie so I tried it out.

This is the screen print from the picture I wanted to recreate in my own way.
http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e1...bes/cakes3.jpg

And this is my version.


----------



## purplkaret (Mar 7, 2007)

^^ wow i love it!


----------



## sallytheragdol (Mar 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HardCore Vibes* 

 
_Ok well, I haven't posted any of my fotd's yet on this site. Here is the look I did. I like photography.....and I was inspired from the movie so I tried it out.

This is the screen print from the picture I wanted to recreate in my own way.
http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e1...bes/cakes3.jpg

And this is my version.








_

 
love it. what's on your lips?


----------



## HardCore Vibes (Mar 9, 2007)

Rocker, by MAC.


----------



## Klava (Mar 12, 2007)

HardCore Vibes - these are awesome pics!  I love the "lazy chic" mood of the pictures.  Great job!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HardCore Vibes* 

 
_







_

 
you are way too pretty! i love this, it's so fresh and it really brings out your features.


----------



## stardustkitty (Mar 14, 2007)

what are you wearing on your lashes? they're gorgeous


----------



## HardCore Vibes (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stardustkitty* 

 
_what are you wearing on your lashes? they're gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm wearing Mascara X by MAC. But I reciently bought DiorShow Blackout and I like it better, it dries out my skin around my eyes though. I'm not sure if that's related to the mascara.


----------



## HardCore Vibes (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the wonderful feedback everyone.


----------



## black.INK (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm actually doing hair and makeup for myself and 3 other girls
for a 'Victorian Tea Party' and 'Victorian Dolls in an Attic' shoot
which is for my bestfriends final photography project in college
this weekend!

So I'll post pictures ASAP :]

I'm doing our hair and makeup like these photos:

CLICK HERE FOR GALLERY


----------



## Lillit_Olyamur (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *black.INK* 

 
_I'm actually doing hair and makeup for myself and 3 other girls
for a 'Victorian Tea Party' and 'Victorian Dolls in an Attic' shoot
which is for my bestfriends final photography project in college
this weekend!

So I'll post pictures ASAP :]

I'm doing our hair and makeup like these photos:

CLICK HERE FOR GALLERY_

 
Do you have any clue how to do that hair?

There was a girl I knew, in Iran (can you believe it?) who came to a party wearing her hair like this:
http://www.mustangmods.com/ims/pic.p...VL2fe&i=157710

Could you maybe do a short tutorial, describing what you use to get the hair to stay in one spot and also any clips or ways that you curl the hair? I'm sorry if that's a lot of work, just hoping!

This challenge is awesome, can I still join it? I'm going to try.


----------



## black.INK (Apr 5, 2007)

I will do what I can.

We're on a tight schedule because of weather here (southern Ontario)
and we have to set up and get going as fast as possible. I could get
my photographer Chelsey to take some pictures during the hair and
makeup process, they probably wouldn't be much help!

After the shoot I'll recreate my hair and do one though :]


----------



## Lillit_Olyamur (Apr 5, 2007)

By the way, here's a link to wigs styled after the French Queen herself


----------



## showpuli (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HardCore Vibes* 

 
_I'm wearing Mascara X by MAC. But I reciently bought DiorShow Blackout and I like it better, it dries out my skin around my eyes though. I'm not sure if that's related to the mascara._

 
I use Mascara X too and really like it. It is subtle but if you want xtreme lashes it works awesome with mac lash primer. The other mascaras get too clumpy with the primer. I think there may be something in the dior as my eyes get really red after wearing it. 

Your pix are amazing. I love the softness of the look. Something about the white with extreme lips that is so vampish. Lovely.







ilona


----------



## pixichik77 (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lillit_Olyamur* 

 
_By the way, here's a link to wigs styled after the French Queen herself_

 
Please please please don't believe this is the best a wig can do to recreate this look. it makes me shudder....
(no offense to anyone, I hope)


----------



## girloflowers (Jan 24, 2008)

oh i did this for my formal! (it was fancy dress.. i was SO HOT FOR LIKE 6 HOURS OH GOD)

I'll see if i can find some photos


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 22, 2008)

pretty looks everyone...


----------



## girloflowers (Oct 6, 2008)

hmm thats really odd it on't let me click page 2 and i wanna see the prettiness

d'oh, there was no page 2 x.x a  duh

here's mine:
Cloud Nine Tutorials: Marie Antoinette


----------



## thekatalyst (Mar 23, 2010)

boooo to pictures not working in this one!


----------



## monley (Jul 27, 2012)

Awwww no pictures


----------

